# MG3 New Car/Winter Prep



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I picked up my new car 2 days ago. I don't know if there has been one of these on here yet! It's an MG3 1.5. Absolutely love it, it's really good fun to drive.

Anyway, I picked it up, and although it had seen a bucket of water, it needed some protection for the coming months.

Pretty much everything that I used was Autoglym. 2 Bucket wash with the Bodywork Conditioner. I then went round with Tar Remover to get off any remnants of the sticky stuff left by protective films.

After that I went round the car with SRP, and finished off with 2 coats of HD Wax. Tyres were treated with dressing, and the alloys had a coat of HD Wax.

Interior didn't really need much doing, just a vac and a wipe down with some Interior cleaner.



























































































Cheers,
Ben


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good mate, first one I have seen. :thumb:


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Just being in black makes this car look so much better than all the press cars with the stickers and that. Reminiscent of a MK2 Fabia at the front/A-pillars!

Got it looking spot on now :thumb:


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Cheers guys 

I was always going to choose Black, as I just love black cars. They are hard work to keep clean, but so much more rewarding!

I wasn't keen on any of the graphics packs, they are just a little too shouty for me. It gets enough attention as it is.

Pictures, press or otherwise don't really do these justice, they look so much better in the flesh. I saw one when I went to the BTCC at Brands, and was really impressed. A month later I put an order in, and a month after that I picked it up!

I do have a slight motive for posting - The car has Diamond Cut faces on the alloys, although I believe they are lacquered over the top, and I'm just wondering how the best way to look after them is? So far I've just washed them, and put a good layer of wax on, to make them easier to clean in the future.

Ben


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ben Richards said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> I was always going to choose Black, as I just love black cars. They are hard work to keep clean, but so much more rewarding!
> 
> ...


That's what i do with mine and intend to do, to stay on top of them.
PS I could not see an auto option on the MG site.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Avanti said:


> That's what i do with mine and intend to do, to stay on top of them.
> PS I could not see an auto option on the MG site.


I think if I just give them a quick once over every week, and keep them waxed up every now and again they should be ok I guess.

There's no auto available. Don't really know if there is plans for one. The manual shift is nice and slick though.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ben Richards said:


> I think if I just give them a quick once over every week,* and keep them waxed up every now and again they should be ok* I guess.
> 
> There's no auto available. Don't really know if there is plans for one. The manual shift is nice and slick though.


Yes, and I recommend AG Aqua wax :thumb:
The gearshifter in the last pic looks like a button on an auto box selector.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Yes, and I recommend AG Aqua wax :thumb:
> The gearshifter in the last pic looks like a button on an auto box selector.


Ah thanks, that's worth considering.

There are MG logos on either side of the gear lever


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great car!!


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

nice work there.

i really do like the look of these, just wish there was a dealership in the north east to get the wife to look at them when she wants to change from her Fiat 500s.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

why is it left in gear?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

dillinja999 said:


> why is it left in gear?


I always leave my car in gear.

It gives extra support to the handbrake and if the brakes fail, shrink with heat, or the cable snaps, your car won't go missing.

What do you call a Spaniard who can't find his car?

Carlos.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Car looks good. Not seen one yet. 

I'd like to see one in the flesh to see how good they are. 

After the failure or the MG6, this car needs to succeed. 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually quite like that , saw a few in convoy on the m42 with the disguise stickers on and looked naff but I'm impressed.

Good work 

As for gear when i had a manual car i always left it in gear just incase that one time it fails the car wont disappear. I try to get the misses to do it but she wont listen.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> why is it left in gear?





Kerr said:


> I always leave my car in gear.
> 
> It gives extra support to the handbrake and if the brakes fail, shrink with heat, or the cable snaps, your car won't go missing.
> 
> ...


It's something I've always done, but particularly so with my previous car, which had an electronic park brake that I just couldn't trust.

Never been asked the question before though. Always thought it was common sense?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ben Richards said:


> It's something I've always done, but particularly so with my previous car, which had an electronic park brake that I just couldn't trust.
> 
> Never been asked the question before though. Always thought it was common sense?


It is, until you forget to press the clutch when starting it.

I have to press the clutch to start my car, so I'll never make that mistake.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow :doublesho that really does look stunning in black. I am no fan of the graphics packs either:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great,funky looking car


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks great. Hope these do well. Like the styling. Keep on top of the diamond cut. I used to seal my mk5 gti wheels at least every other week. They mark very easily so make sure your wheel mitt is clean and rinse regularly! 

I had several sets on various mk5 golfs I had both under warranty and after refurbed.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

DMcG said:


> Looks great. Hope these do well. Like the styling. Keep on top of the diamond cut. I used to seal my mk5 gti wheels at least every other week. They mark very easily so make sure your wheel mitt is clean and rinse regularly!
> 
> I had several sets on various mk5 golfs I had both under warranty and after refurbed.


Thanks for the tip 

Nice to see the all positive comments about the car. They deserve to do well as it's a great car.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Are they drum brakes ?


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Are they drum brakes ?


On the back, yes.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

First time seeing one of these. 

Looks funny. 

Good to see mg back up and running


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

never left my car in gear, then again i rarely park on steep hills and id just forget to push the clutch in before starting anyway lol


----------



## crouchygt (Feb 3, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I actually quite like that , saw a few in convoy on the m42 with the disguise stickers on and looked naff but I'm impressed.
> 
> Good work
> 
> As for gear when i had a manual car i always left it in gear just incase that one time it fails the car wont disappear. I try to get the misses to do it but she wont listen.


I have the same argument with my misses. She was on a hill one day and didn't put the handbrake on tight enough and it started to roll. I said it wouldn't have happened if you were in gear!

Love the look of the MG3, I hope they succeed with this one. They just need to get their 1l turbo out with the lower emissions then I think they will start to sell well!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Car looks great, saw one in NEC and thought it looked pretty cool. Hope it does you proud, certainly looks the biz in black :thumb:

re leaving in gear, if my Mercedes was left in gear, it wouldn't have 'ran away' down my drive after SWMBO forgot to apply the foot operated parking brake... :doublesho


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I've driven one of these & the MG6. They will drive well etc as the engineering/design etc was done by most of the guys that designed the MG Zed Series (ZR ZS ZT). Whilst not the most hot of hatches (presently) they are a fantastic package. Only critism most seem to have is the Chinese's choice of putting a 1.5 Engine with (in today's standards) fairly low BHP or from the other angle not very low emmisions from a higher powered engine. I do believe other engine options will later be coming.

I really like the car & had I not been wowed by the new Fiesta ST then I would very likely have ordered one of these in Newton Black with the Red Sebring Stripe (as on the press car) with the Red mirror caps, red heater bezels & piano black dash topper.
I know the MG Dealer's owners in Gravesend, Kent & I know these cars are selling very well & there is a 3 month wait now.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks very nice... 

A great little motor


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely looking motor. Well done for buying a MG.

I believe the majority of the car is made in China but a fair bit is still done at Longbridge so it's a British designed/engineered and partly made Britain. :thumb:


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

My girlfriends mum has just ordered 1 of these in white with pink wing mirrors ( don't ask not my choice) she has ordered the top spec and these come with some great kit for the money.

She has to wait till march for hers due to them not producing a massive amount each month.

Can't wait to get my hands on it and give it a good coat of wax


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Andyrat85 said:


> My girlfriends mum has just ordered 1 of these in white with pink wing mirrors ( don't ask not my choice) she has ordered the top spec and these come with some great kit for the money.
> 
> She has to wait till march for hers due to them not producing a massive amount each month.
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it and give it a good coat of wax


Yeah I was quite lucky with mine. I only ordered at the end of October and it turned up just over a month later. Mine is also the top spec model.

I've gone from a B8 Audi A4 to this, and size aside, I haven't really lost anything in the way of toys. In fact I've gained Cruise Control!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't even know one of these were being made lol

Looks very fiat / skoda but looks tidy

Whats the price range??


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Didn't even know one of these were being made lol
> 
> Looks very fiat / skoda but looks tidy
> 
> Whats the price range??


They start from £8300ish and top out at £10k. I specced a couple of extras so it was about £10,300.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> Lovely looking motor. Well done for buying a MG.
> 
> I believe the majority of the car is made in China but a fair bit is still done at Longbridge so it's a British designed/engineered and partly made Britain. :thumb:


All of is built in China . All Longbridge do is drop the engine , well the MG6 anyway. Some dealers were doing 50% off but at 10k it's still a poor car.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks interesting at 10k. What is the build quality like?


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Exotica said:


> All of is built in China . All Longbridge do is drop the engine , well the MG6 anyway. Some dealers were doing 50% off but at 10k it's still a poor car.


I'm a big MG fan, and never liked the 6, and agree it was poor. These are much better, much more an MG IMHO, and they are actually selling (or at least taking plenty of orders).

So given your first reply re. Drum Brakes, do you have anything positive to say?



G105ALY said:


> Looks interesting at 10k. What is the build quality like?


Without being biased I would say it is good. Obviously its not quite the same as the Audi I had, but it's not in the same market.

The first time I saw one was at Brands Hatch, and I was interested to see what it was like, expecting substandard plastics and fittings etc. but I was really impressed.

Plastics are hard, but they don't look overly cheap, and have a decent feel to them. The seats are really nice, really comfortable, and the chunky bolsters hold you in place. All the major controls have a nice feel to them, and there are no squeaks or rattles.

I've been in multiple Fiestas (which I don't really like inside tbh), and wouldn't say this is any worse, and everyone who has sat in it so far has said that it is nice inside. You can help the interior a bit by speccing one of the trim kits (I went for gloss black, and red vent surrounds), and IMHO avoid the 'leather'.

Definitely better built than my Mum's Polish Fiat 500.

Ride is quite hard, but the handling is really good, not really much understeer, and minimal body roll.

Plenty of kit, mine is the top model, with the Diamond Cut Alloys, Rear Parking Sensors, Cruise Control, Auto Lights & Wipers, 6 Airbags, Hill Hold, Brake Disc Wiping, TPMS, 6 Speakers, DAB Radio, Bluetooth, Phone & iPod Integration...


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Main problem with the MG6 is lack of advertising since launch, far too late introduction of Diesel Engine & the only other option of the 1.8 N Series engine (re worked K series) & no Auto option then a total lack of options/accessories or trim colour choices.

That aside it is a very good car in terms of build quality & kit. I have driven a demo one & a customer of mine bought one new in July 2011. He is a long standing MGR enthusiast but likes drivers cars as in not your boring standard Euroboxes. He sold a ZT260 - V8 for his MG6 & prior to that he had a ZT-T190 - V6 & a ZR-Express Van 160. He said it drives & handles equally as well as any of them. I would be inclined to agree.

Problem is these cars have to get signed off in China & they have a totally different outlook on what they think folk want & despite being advised by many high respected folk in the MG / MGR world they still seem to do their own thing - certainly engine wise!!


All things considered they are going in the right direction with the MG3, wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Exotica said:


> All of is built in China . All Longbridge do is drop the engine , well the MG6 anyway. Some dealers were doing 50% off but at 10k it's still a poor car.


I'm sure they do more than drop the engine. I heard the cars were 70% assembled in China.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Grante36 said:


> Didn't even know one of these were being made lol
> 
> Looks very fiat / skoda but looks tidy
> 
> Whats the price range??


They have a very fiat like interior and look a bit like a punto from the back, front badge looks very vauxhall and a pillars are like a fabia!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work. Also an MG fan myself. Always liked them. MG6 I wasn't too keen on oersoanlly but your motor looks nice. Agree with the above - the lack of marketing certainly didn't help in promoting these new motors. I loved the look of the older ZRs and ZS and ZTs.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Pookini said:


> They have a very fiat like interior and look a bit like a punto from the back, front badge looks very vauxhall and a pillars are like a fabia!


Problem is manufacturers have run out of ideas re styling & many interbreed their products. It's all been done - All sorts up to the late 70's, Square shaping in the 80's, Ovals early 90's to curvy late 90's to early 00's then in many cases more recenty fugly wierd shapes from the likes of French rubbish, Toyota etc with great big shoulders on the rear of many of these cars including Mazda which just look stupid & now we seem to be squarering off again along with front ends like the latest Fiesta that look like they have just been chopped to give a flat look (& here I am ordering one lol).


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I was reading a review on this car and quite liked it in blue.

How do you find the engine in the mg3?

Its a really nice looking car, what spec is yours?

Fantastic job on your new purchase.

Davy


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I think another great selling point of this car is the very low insurance grouping.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Twisterboy said:


> I was reading a review on this car and quite liked it in blue.
> 
> How do you find the engine in the mg3?
> 
> ...


Cheers, mine is the '3 Style' which is the top of the range.

It did take a bit of getting used to after having a 2.0 litre Diesel, as there isn't a lot of low down torque.

It reminded me a bit of the k-series in that the power is higher up the rev range, and it has a vtec like system which you notice picks up the power further up the rev range.

It's a little bit sluggish pulling away, but once it is going there is a decent amount of grunt. Once its going, you can put your foot down and it will get a move on, provided your in the right gear. The gearbox is really slick, and helps you make the most of the power that is there.

Averaging about 40MPG at the moment, but its only got 400miles on it, and is still loosening up.

Engine wise while the reviews have got a bit of a point, I do think they have been overly critical of it. It's really not too bad, and the gearbox helps make it a fun drive.



andystevens said:


> I think another great selling point of this car is the very low insurance grouping.


Indeed.

My renewal is due in February, looking around, the Audi would have been around £700 for the year. The MG I've found a quote for £280. I'm 24, and will by then have 5 years NCD.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

Made the most of the weather today and spent a few hours on it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tidy mate, I'm not too far from Longbridge. Sad how that all finished.


----------

